
Firefox Default Browser Agent - joosters
https://firefox-source-docs.mozilla.org/toolkit/mozapps/defaultagent/default-browser-agent/index.html
======
vineydhiman
[https://geekermag.com/how-to-disable-default-browser-
agent-i...](https://geekermag.com/how-to-disable-default-browser-agent-in-
firefox-v75/)

